# How to stop mealworms going dormant?



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay so we've just put our leo onto mealworms because he pretty much refused crickets, but now we keep the mealworms in all day in a food dish they tend to go dormant pretty quick, we've put some carrot in there to try and keep them active but they don't stay active, Toby is just a baby and doesn't seem to realise they're there unless they're moving... So has anyone got any tips/tricks on how to keep them active? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jackpot1967 (Jun 11, 2012)

Im pleased you've asked as we are having similar problems as well. Our Leo just doesnt seem interested at all. He's wolfing his crickets fine but will just not go anywhere near the meals. Im thinking of changing the dish but would also appreciate any advice as to how best to get them it eat them.


----------



## Steadyeddie (Mar 30, 2012)

I just drop a few in front of my gecko an the a few on2 the floor of the tank


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

I just have a rack and I keep the mealworms on bran flakes and give them apples and that seems to keep them active. Try using tongs and move the mealworms about a bit infront of your geckos face and it should grab it.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

I just had to put apple in, show my leo where the bowl was by hand feeding him, and now he knows he just has to give them a little poke and they start moving, it just takes time


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> I just had to put apple in, show my leo where the bowl was by hand feeding him, and now he knows he just has to give them a little poke and they start moving, it just takes time


I dont have that problem, My leo destroys anything in her cage:lol2:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Haha yeah I'm sure Toby will get around to that after he's finished his first shed!! So proud of him  :no1:


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Haha yeah I'm sure Toby will get around to that after he's finished his first shed!! So proud of him  :no1:


Lol, Just make sure your spray his moist hide daily


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

I can't... Because he's refusing to leave it :/ Help?


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

ChelsNLuke said:


> I can't... Because he's refusing to leave it :/ Help?


Well if my leo is sitting in it then I just spray around her. This spray will help him as well. If he doen't leave then just pick him up and put him down because you will need to change the moss/paper towel in the moist hide anyway.


----------

